# Red Fox



## D&D2012 (Oct 29, 2012)

First predator I have ever called in, nice male. Came in to red fox pup distress 66 minutes into the set.


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

Congratulations. Good looking fox.


----------



## tsb3 (Dec 31, 2013)

Congratulations! Now you are hooked!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Good job! Congrats!!


----------



## Memay (Mar 1, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## Bucks&Ducks (Dec 28, 2011)

Good work!!


----------



## Wallywarrior (Apr 1, 2016)

66 minutes? How long do you normally sit? I haven't called for quite a while, but we always gave it 20-30 minutes and moved. Obviously giving it a little more time worked out for you. Congrats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D&D2012 (Oct 29, 2012)

Wallywarrior said:


> 66 minutes? How long do you normally sit? I haven't called for quite a while, but we always gave it 20-30 minutes and moved. Obviously giving it a little more time worked out for you. Congrats.
> 
> I am new to predator hunting, I had read a lot about an hour being the max amount of time to sit at set, some guys obviously only do 30min. I usually sit an 1hr 15min to 1hr 30min. I kinda figure I have nothing to lose, I enjoy being outdoors and at that time of night it's that, watch TV or sleep.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fishman95 (Jan 25, 2015)

Wallywarrior said:


> 66 minutes? How long do you normally sit? I haven't called for quite a while, but we always gave it 20-30 minutes and moved. Obviously giving it a little more time worked out for you. Congrats.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've shot one at the 45 minute mark and another this year at 55 minutes. Ive also done several sets where I'll scan a red light right before I get up to leave and see eyes. I usually sit 50 minutes.


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

What is your calling vs not calling timeframe look like on sits like this


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

I usually sit at least 45 mins. I took my first red fox at 92. Lol But I had Coyote vocals to keep me entertained.


----------



## D&D2012 (Oct 29, 2012)

I call for about 5min then quite for 10-15 throughout the sit. 

He came in after about 8 min of silence, went right for the call, got about 15yds from it. Had the call about 70yds from me.


----------



## Fishman95 (Jan 25, 2015)

D&D2012 said:


> I call for about 5min then quite for 10-15 throughout the sit.
> 
> He came in after about 8 min of silence, went right for the call, got about 15yds from it. Had the call about 70yds from me.


Same


----------

